
We ran a private crowdfunding campaign and it worked - jerols
https://medium.com/@jerols/6-things-we-learned-from-running-a-private-crowdfunding-campaign-33ac835de4dd
======
jerols
This is Jeremy, co-founder of Hours. I would be happy to answer any questions
about the campaign here in the comments.

